# Renting for 1 Month Hua Hin or surrounding areas



## Gill0999 (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone know of a 1 or 2 bedroom fully furnished house to rent in Hua Hin or surrounding area for 1 month starting July 8th?

Any advice on best areas? or where to look for rental house as I have search net and not really got anywhere!

Thanks

Gill


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Can't recommend a specific property (others might be able to if you were to mention your budget and needs/wants/dislikes). You will have trouble getting value for money shopping via the net for property anywhere in thailand. Aside from inflated prices another issue is that many sites pad out their listings with properties that aren't available (when you ask) ... I guess just used as bait to draw your enquiry .... and may don't respond to emails anyway.

In Hua Hin good value is available ... prices drop markedly as you get further from the beach.

It's not really feasible for only a month stay but ... normally I'd recommend staying in a guest house for a few days and getting a hire car/bike and looking for "for rent" signs in the areas you like and then calling. Failing that just get a one month rate for a guest house room - we stayed in markwin lodge, which was good value (but not on the beach). they have some rooms with kitchenette. web site is ?????? ?????? ???????? ????? - Huahin Markwin Lodge Hotel


----------



## Jalan (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

Is there anyone on the ground in Hua Hin...if so would like to solicit info re realestate in Hua Hin and Cha Am.


----------

